# [SOLVED] AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I would like to know if this processor supports 64bit computing:
AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed

I just bought this cpu in order to upgrade to windows 7 or 8 but forgot to ask if it supports 64bit computing. 

Thank you. :smile:


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Hello Sir. I am currently going to school for Hardware and Software. With that said my schooling is incomplete and I can no gurrentee any help I provide. Here are the specs for this APU

*Technology*Processor TypeDesktopBlack EditionYesUnlocked MultiplierYes*Specifications*ProcessorA6 5400KOperating Frequency3.6GHzTurbo Speed3.8GHzNumber of Cores2Level 2 Cache1MBThermal Power65WProcessor Architecture32nm SOIProcessor Data Width32-Bit/64-BitSocket TypeSocket FM2HyperTransportOne 16x16 link @ up to 2000MHz*Graphics Specifications*Graphics SpecificationsIntegrated AMD Radeon HD 7540 DX11Graphics CoreAMD Radeon HD 7540 DX11Graphics Base Frequency760MHzGPU Cores192 AMD Radeon CoresIntel HD GraphicsYesIntel HD Graphics with Dynamic FrequencyYesDual Display CapableYes*Memory Specifications*Memory Types SupportedDDR3-1866*What's in the Box*What's in the BoxAMD A6-5400K Black Edition processor, AMD Designed Thermal Solution Fan, Heatsink and Clip Assembly*Manufacturer Warranty*Parts3 YearsLabor3 Years

I believe the highlighted red sentence indicates this APU is capable of running both 32/bit OS or 64bit OS. I would suggest a second opinion on the matter. Have you tried installing the OS yet?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Hi,

Thank you for your reply.

I don't think I will be able to understand all of this as a layman. I am no expert. All I understand is that there are 32bit and 64bit and that there are 32bit and 64bit operating system. :smile:

I am planning to upgrade to windows 8 64bit edition and I have bought 8 GB of DDR3. 

So, you can almost say I am a dummy in that regard :grin:


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

It is ok. I am a dummy too!:uhoh:

I think this processor supports 64bit.:thumb:

Wait for someone else to answer too:hide:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

:thumb:

Ok, let's wait for an expert to arrive :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Any new CPU now a days can run 64bit Windows. You should be just fine.

As long as you have more then 4GB of RAM as well.


----------



## JoshThen00b (May 28, 2013)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Thanks master Chief, thought so. Go ahead and upgrade to 64bit, Acer 2000


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Be careful on updating your system though.

Make sure you can find drivers for Windows 8.

Also make sure you enjoy the look and feel of Windows 8.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Thank you :smile:

I will be buying my copy of windows 8 tomorrow. Btw, is there a trial version of windows 8 which I can download from Microsoft?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Did you make sure drivers will be available??

I believe the trail starts for 30 days once you download it from here:

Buy Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Drivers for what? I can read on the mainboard that it is windows 8 compatible. It supports up to 32 GB of DDR3, had VGA and HDMI and four USB ports. It came with a CD-ROM for the drivers and two SATA cables. 

The RAM is an 8 GB comb from Corsair. 

The HDD drive I bought is a 1 TB from Toschiba. 

Please enlighten me in case I am missing something.

The Microsoft website states that this is an upgrade, does that mean that I have install windows 7 before I install windows 8?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

I would of course appreciate any comments about the processor itself. Is this good for multitasking? I don't play games on my PC. 

I use my PC to listen to music, HD videos, photoshop 7 work, office, web design and surfing the net while multiple tabs. 

Sometimes I am listening to music and surfing the net or sometimes I am working with Photoshop 7 and listening to music.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

What are the make and model numbers of each part found in your PC? Or is this a Prebuilt PC?

Have you already installed Windows 7?

The processor is a fine APU and should handle your tasks just fine.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Hi,

I bought the parts and plan on putting them together. I haven't installed windows 7 yet. I have windows 7 32bit edition. I don't think I can upgrade to windows 8 64bit edition right? I have to do fresh install for windows 8 64bit?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

What parts did you buy?

Can you list the model number of each?

Yes you will need to do a full install for a 64bit.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

The processor has this on it: A6 5400k
The mainboard has this on it: FM2-A55M-E33
The Harddisk drive is from Toshiba, well, I don't know the model for the harddrive :grin:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Microsoft states Upgrade. Is this an upgrade in the sense of upgrading from windows 7 or is this like downloading an iso images, burning it on a dvd disc and installing on an empty drive?

Will greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

The compatibility test states that MS Frontpage 2003 is not compatible. Go the app page. What does that mean? 

The same applies for Office 2003 

Pls see attached snapshot. :frown:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*



Acer2000 said:


> Microsoft states Upgrade. Is this an upgrade in the sense of upgrading from windows 7 or is this like downloading an iso images, burning it on a dvd disc and installing on an empty drive?
> 
> Will greatly appreciate your help.


I believe anybody running either Windows 7 or Vista can just use the Windows upgrade. Its a cheaper option then the full thing as if you didn't have in OS installed.

Its all explained here:

Upgrade to Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows



Microsoft said:


> *Buying an upgrade version of Windows 8*
> 
> When you run Upgrade Assistant, if it finds that your PC is ready to upgrade, it provides a recommendation for which edition to buy, with the option to buy, download, and install Windows 8 from there.
> Or if you prefer (and if it is available in your region), you can buy the upgrade as a DVD from a participating retail store. Note that if you're upgrading from a DVD, you must have Windows running on your PC when you begin the upgrade. If you'd like to reformat your hard drive, you can do so as long as you start your PC from media and then format your hard drive from within the setup experience for installing Windows, and not prior to it.
> ...





Acer2000 said:


> The compatibility test states that MS Frontpage 2003 is not compatible. Go the app page. What does that mean?
> 
> The same applies for Office 2003
> 
> Pls see attached snapshot. :frown:


You'll need to either buy Microsoft Offcie 2010 or 2013. 2003 is not supported any longer for Windows.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Thank you my friend. I like to know whether I have answered your question about the model of the components I bought namely the CPU and the Mainboard.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

I was reading the recommended requirements for windows 8 in the Wikipedia. 
I am including a snapshot of the text. 

Does it look like the processor and the mainboard I bought will support this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Yes you'll be fine.

Your APU is a 64bit architecture.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Thank you. What about the direct x 10?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

DirectX is software from Microsoft for graphics.

DirectX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chances are your motherboard will run DirectX10.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Thank you. Well, I guess a bought a happy package. 

Just another question, if I buy an OEM version of Windows 8, will I be able to install an English language package. Here where I live they sell the German version. 

I read this: Language packs are available for Windows 8 and for Windows RT

But not quite sure if it applies to OEM versions.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

I believe that all versions of Windows comes with the language pack.

My tablet seems to be able to quickly and easily change between languages.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Ok. Thank you very much for your advice. :thumb:

I guess, I will unpack the components and get started with the work of putting them together inside the case.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Let me know if you need help on that!


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Thank you my good friend :smile:

I have bought a card reader as well which has one USB port. Can I connect this to the port on the USB 2 area on the motherboard?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Yeah that should work. However not sure it will read the cards. I guess it will work via USB.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

I have taken a picture of the motherboard using my smartphone's camera. 

It shows where I need to connect these various cables that come from the PC case. The process is frightening sometimes :angel:

I have connected the HDD with the SATA cable and the power cable that comes from the power supply.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Ok and now I am attaching a picture of the USB cables. Can I connect these to the USB 1 connectors on the mainboard? Do the writings on the cables need to face towards me?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

I also notice that I have two Power LED cables that come from the case. They are somewhat different in size yet, I was able to connect one of them to the indicated area. I have no idea where to connect the other one?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

A picture is better than a thousand words. I have done this process a little more than 8 years ago.:grin:

I like to be extra sure


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Just run the upgrade adviser if any components are not compatible they will be flagged, software and older video cards(pre DX10) seem to be the biggest issues on a system that will run Win 7.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Ok. Thank you. I will take a look at this later on. I am stuck with the wiring right now :grin:

Please take a look at the picture which shows how I connected the wires. There is a second Power LED wire which has not been connected. I am not sure where this should go.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Connected all successfully. Only USB remaining. Will take care of that tomorrow and will let you know. Thank you all


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Glad you got it all connected! For wiring always consult to the motherboard's manual.



> I have connected the HDD with the SATA cable and the power cable that comes from the power supply.


Did you make sure the CD drive and the HDD are plugged into the SATA 6gb/s ports?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Hi, Thank you. 

I have installed Windows 8 and the languange package. 

The probem is with the screen Resolution. It only reaches a resolution of 1280x1024.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

And I did install the MSI Drivers.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

I am attaching a picture which I hope will help.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

I am attaching a snapshot of the MSI update tool. It Shows downloaded. But I have no idea if they have been installed??? 

I wish I did't buy an MSI Mainboard. My Asus mainboard was the best. I bought it eight years ago and was so easy to install the drivers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Install the ATI/AMD video driver> AMD Catalyst


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Hi,

Thank you for your reply. Do you mean the Catalyst Software Suite 135 MB 13.4 5/29/2013 ?

I am attaching a snapshot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Yes that includes the video driver.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

My friend. You are the real deal. Thank you very very much. 

It is working fine now. :smile:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Please take a look and let me know what you think


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Looks good to me!


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

:smile: Thank to you.

I have installed windows 8 on the 1TB Toshiba SATA HDD. I have not partioned the drive. Is that OK? Will it affect the performance of the system?

btw the attempt to install MS Fontpage 2003 failed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

I knew it would. Its time to buy 2010 or 2013 Office.

You don't need to partition the hard drive. The only advantages to that is if you need to reinstall Windows then everything on the second section would be safe.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

OK. :angel:

Can I partition later on? I mean after windows has been installed?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

If you want to partition, which is a good idea and offers several advantages, you can do it before installing the OS or after OS installation using a third party app .
EaseUS Partition Master is a good free software for partitioning.
Download EaseUS Partition Master Free 9.2.2 - FileHippo.com


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Thank you for the recommendation. 

I thinking I am falling in love with Windows 8. It is a beautiful operating system that offers many useful stuff :smile: :dance:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

My thanks to all of you here who have helped me out with my questions. :flowers:

Now I need to take all the data I have on the old SATA drive which still has windows XP on it. Can I safely connect this drive to one of the available SATA connectors of the mainboard? Which OS will start? The one that has Windows 8 or windows XP? 

Will appreciate your advice. Thank you :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

You can connect it to the motherboard and access it that way.

It should Start on your Windows 8 HDD as the BIOS is set to boot from that drive.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

No risk of data loss? Maybe windows 8 suggesting I format the drive? :sad:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Just asking ... hehe


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*



> No risk of data loss? Maybe windows 8 suggesting I format the drive? :sad:


Nope. It will be seen as a second hard drive.

If Windows does ask to format *do not do it*.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Thank you my friend. :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

No problem.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

I was able to install MS FrontPage 2003 in Windows 8. It worked. Just click ignore when it shows a message that it cannot install and it will acutally install. I tried the program. I was able to edit and save. Thought I would share this with you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

Glad you got it working!


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: AMD A6-5400K Black Edition, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed*

:thumb:


----------

